# C-spanner for mill/drill



## Suzuki4evr (Jun 25, 2018)

Since I bought my mill/drill it bothered me every time I wanted to lock an arbor or the drill chuck into place,but didn't have something to hold the spindle steady to tighten the drawbar. I used a spanner on the16mm squares that drives the arbor  for almost a year, but slippage of the spanner started to round the corners of the squares so I had to make new ones and now HAD to make a c-spanner to fit.


I first made it to fit snug around the one side and on the other side just pressing against the square drive.




 At first it worked well, but I realized (after I all ready been sprayed it) it is a bit of a problem fitting it every time. So I modified it for easy operation.




That's it basically.  Thanks for viewing. 

Michael


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jun 25, 2018)

Practice makes perfect.


----------

